# Engine Bay Cleaning



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

What is everyones best method? What should I buy / use? I just got my Jetta about 2 weeks ago, and her engine bay is kinda grimy and stuff... Thanks


----------



## me (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: Engine Bay Cleaning (zrace07)*

- Start with a cold engine.
- Remove all large debris (leaves, pine needles, etc.)
- Warm it up for two minutes.
- Cover the fenders (or keep them wet so cleaners won't strip wax).
- Cover exposed electricals, alternator, air intake, etc., using aluminum foil to mold-to-shape around the specific areas.
- Spray a mist of water around (consider the underside of the hood as well).
- Spray some citris cleaner (I use P21S Total Auto Wash) and let sit for a minute.
- Agitate with a large brush if needed. Agitate with an old toothbrush for small, tight areas.
- Spray down with a mist of water from the hose.
- Use shop vac on blow to force out pockets of trapped water.
- Apply dressing to hoses and parts (303, Z-16, or my new favorite - CD-2 Engine Cleaner available at AutoZone which is mislabeled as Black Magic Engine Cleaner).
- Remove foils.
- Show-off to neighbor.


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Engine Bay Cleaning (me)*

Thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kalad (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: Engine Bay Cleaning (zrace07)*

Yeah, the P21S Total Auto Wash is an excellent choice for engine bays. This is because it is the only engine cleaner I've found that also states it is safe for the plastic and rubber things under the hood. P21S is a bit expensive to be spraying the engine bay with, but it is safe when other similar products are not (i.e. Wurth's engine cleaners state not to use on plastics and rubber).


----------



## Da_Mount (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: Engine Bay Cleaning (Kalad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kalad* »_Yeah, the P21S Total Auto Wash is an excellent choice for engine bays. This is because it is the only engine cleaner I've found that also states it is safe for the plastic and rubber things under the hood. P21S is a bit expensive to be spraying the engine bay with, but it is safe when other similar products are not (i.e. Wurth's engine cleaners state not to use on plastics and rubber).









That is an excellent point http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MEIN_VW (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Engine Bay Cleaning (Da_Mount)*









P21S Total Auto Wash is great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brus6286 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Engine Bay Cleaning (MEIN_VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MEIN_VW* »_








P21S Total Auto Wash is great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MEIN_VW (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Engine Bay Cleaning (brus6286)*









Here's what I was able to do with my sister-in-law's 2004 Audi A4.


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Engine Bay Cleaning (MEIN_VW)*

do any of you have before and after photos?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## me (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: Engine Bay Cleaning (zrace07)*

Here's a new thread with a before / after for an engine (towards the end of the first post):
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...17437


----------



## me (Dec 10, 2000)

Here's more info:
http://www.autopia-carcare.com/inf-engine.html
http://www.properautocare.com/prencl.html
http://www.adamspolishes.com/t-Videos_DVD5_5.aspx


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Engine Bay Cleaning (me)*

Thanks man, big help... Props to your work on the Audi...


----------



## 506acl26 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Engine Bay Cleaning (zrace07)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yall


----------



## vwbeaner (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Engine Bay Cleaning (506acl26)*

Check out Ermil's thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3419297


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Engine Bay Cleaning (vw******)*

bumping this because i need to do this...stat.


----------



## tym4pla (Apr 26, 2000)

*Re: Engine Bay Cleaning (unorthodoksa4)*

Before on an NSX I detailed:








After:








Under the hood:
Before:








After:










_Modified by tym4pla at 12:18 PM 12-9-2008_


----------



## snowbird (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: Engine Bay Cleaning (tym4pla)*

Here's a thread and info from when I detailed my S4's bay: http://www.audizine.com/forum/...20756


----------



## tym4pla (Apr 26, 2000)

*Re: Engine Bay Cleaning (snowbird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowbird* »_Here's a thread and info from when I detailed my S4's bay: http://www.audizine.com/forum/...20756










That pic is just yummy!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Geebies100 (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Engine Bay Cleaning (MEIN_VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MEIN_VW* »_








P21S Total Auto Wash is great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

and thats a TDI.







I am impressed!


----------



## kylem (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: Engine Bay Cleaning (zrace07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zrace07* »_What is everyones best method? What should I buy / use? I just got my Jetta about 2 weeks ago, and her engine bay is kinda grimy and stuff... Thanks

there is a how to for this


----------



## EightyNineGLH (Sep 8, 2006)

I NEVER start a car once I start detailing the engine. That's a great way to crack things. Either detail a cold engine, or a running one. NEVER stop a running engine then introduce 50* water. Great way to start a motor swap.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Engine Bay Cleaning (MEIN_VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MEIN_VW* »_
















P21S Total Auto Wash is great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Wow. Can I fly you down to Jersey so you can clean all of my engine bays?


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:23 AM 1-18-2009_


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: Engine Bay Cleaning ([email protected])*

Mine from this thread...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3939921

_Quote, originally posted by *67Customs* »_Process…
Engine Bay:
Let motor cool down for about 1 hr after a 10 mile drive
Sprinkled water in the bay
Sprayed complete engine bay with Meguiar’s Super Degreaser 5:1
Scrubbed with various brushes
Hosed off
Paint received Duragloss #601 & #105.
I don’t dress the plastic in the engine bay on my cars because I live on a dirt road









Another one:








Sorry, no before shots on those.
One with a before and after...
Before:
















After:








Meguiar's Super Degreaser does a very excellent job of cleaning engine bays. It does not harm the rubber and plastic. It is just as good as P21s in my experience and is much cheaper.
Also, I would like to reiderate that my bay plastics aren't as shiney as the pics above because I don't use a dressing on the plastic parts. Dressing does nothing but collect dust in the engine bay.


----------



## elmaspingon (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Engine Bay Cleaning (zrace07)*

Big time diluted Simple Green in a spray bottle,
Couple old tooth brushes
lots of rags and a hose to wash off soap no pressure.
Wish I had a before picture.. Car had over 37K miles on it I don't think the bay was washed once.. Looked worse than the red one posted above..

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## metalgear138 (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: Engine Bay Cleaning (MEIN_VW)*

Did you decide to ditch the engine cover?
TDI rocks...


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i have a question!
how do you clean the plastic fluid containers to look like new whithout buing them??
i completed my engine swap and the engine needs to get some attention it is an 1.8t alloy block that looks kind of sparkled from corrosion, i dont want to take the engine out again to clean it though.
is there something that you would recommend?
pic of the bay with the old (but washed and cleaned) but still dirty wiper fluid container....


----------



## EightyNineGLH (Sep 8, 2006)

Great idea. Warm the car up, then spray it off with cold water. Brilliant idea. 
Either wash a cold engine, or a running one. Not both. Great way to crack things.


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (otti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *otti* »_how do you clean the plastic fluid containers to look like new whithout buing them??
Usually, the plastic bottles are not only dirty on the outside, but dirty on the inside also. So, to really get them clean, you will pretty much have to remove the bottle and find some good way of cleaning the inside of them out.
The problem with those old plastic bottles is that no matter how well you clean and polish them, they are still stained. It is just the nature of the plastic along with their use and location.
If you are going into that much detail to "clean" your engine bay, I would just buy a new bottle. The one for my A4 was $12 (changed it because I had to, not because I wanted to.
New plastic bottles make a world of difference in the engine bay. Check it out. Both shots are of the same clean engine bay. One with the old bottle and one with the new...
Before:








The outside of that bottle is completely clean and polished. There is no way of cleaning the inside that well.
After:










_Modified by 67Customs at 11:51 AM 2-11-2009_


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (67Customs)*

buying might work out for your a4 but my mk1 is about 24 years older and the tanks are NOT AVAILABLE NEW, thats why i asked....i may end up painting the tank in car colour...we will see.


----------



## Mlarivie (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (otti)*

gt an aluminum overflow tank


----------



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

I guess mine just stays naturally clean, but all I do is wipe the plastics (engine cover, battery cover, fuse cover, engine bay surrounds) with Armor-All Original....Looks very clean.


----------



## Stealth_TDI (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: (windycityvdub)*

Hello,
A quick bump to ask a question about corrosion. My engine bay has been showroom clean for the 11 years I've owned my car. This year was the first year I've really seen a heavy helping of road salt. As a result, I now have some corrosion in my engine bay. I'm not quite sure how to restore beauty after this unexpected event. I'm sure I can get some of the corrosion removed with a wire brush. But other areas such as my head, injection pump, and especially the alternator may require more delicate measures.
Can any of you showcar gods, particularly those from the North who've dealt with salt and still manage to look good, share any advice you may have for getting dull and/or corroded parts looking good again?
Taken just last December:








Thanks,
Scott


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: (Stealth_TDI)*

So let me get this straight, the P21S will get the plastics to be jet black and everything looking deep?


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: (R32R1)*

P21s is a cleaner and not a cleaner/dressing like CD-2. It will do a great job of cleaning anything you put it on, but it will not make plastics jet black or make everything look deep.
If that is what you are looking for, grab some CD-2. If you want something to clean very well, P21s is a good option. You can follow that with a dressing to make everything jet black and deep.


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: (67Customs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *67Customs* »_P21s is a cleaner and not a cleaner/dressing like CD-2. It will do a great job of cleaning anything you put it on, but it will not make plastics jet black or make everything look deep.
If that is what you are looking for, grab some CD-2. If you want something to clean very well, P21s is a good option. You can follow that with a dressing to make everything jet black and deep.

Thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (R32R1)*

can anyone comment on this before and after and give me some tips?
i basically just used a citrus cleaner and toothbrush. i need to use somehting else on the hoses and really get in there with a brush i think, anything else?


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

I think you did a very good job.
As you stated, you could take a little more time in the smaller areas with a brush, but over all and for practicallity purposes, you did very well.
My B5 A4 not dressed (as shown on the first page)... for comparison...


----------



## nhanxsolo (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (67Customs)*

Is there any place to run out and buy P21s Total Car Cleaner and CD-2 Engine Detailer without ordering online?


----------



## EpicVW (Feb 10, 2000)

*Re: (nhanxsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nhanxsolo* »_Is there any place to run out and buy P21s Total Car Cleaner and CD-2 Engine Detailer without ordering online?

CD-2 I've found at my local Autozone.
As far as P21s, you may find it (or something comparable) at a Harley dealership or other motorcycle dealerships.


----------



## nhanxsolo (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks man!


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: (R32R1)*

I had some Armorall dressing dash wipes that I used under my hood on my engine cover. Suprisingly it lasted and turned out better then expected. It even lasted on the hoses. 
I cleaned it first with CRC Foamy Engine Bright.
scrubbed heavly soiled areas
Rinsed it off
Used shop vac to help blow dry
Wiped down all the plastic and rubber with Armorall dash wipes.
I know, I know, Armorall is the Kia Rio of the detailing world, but they were free to me, and I was honistly not expecting the results to be even close to what they were. Yes, there are much better products for this, with out a doubt, but Im just sayin.....it worked for me







.
Cheers








kroutbrner (Ross)


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (kroutbrner)*

I love the matte/flat finish that P21s TAW leaves. i find that no dressing is needed after TAW and the finish it leaves is that perfect OEM look.


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Engine Bay Cleaning (elmaspingon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elmaspingon* »_Big time diluted Simple Green in a spray bottle,
Couple old tooth brushes
lots of rags and a hose to wash off soap no pressure.
Wish I had a before picture.. Car had over 37K miles on it I don't think the bay was washed once.. Looked worse than the red one posted above..










I agree with you, Ive had real good luck with the simple green , its all i use


----------



## edschwab1 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: (nhanxsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nhanxsolo* »_Is there any place to run out and buy P21s Total Car Cleaner and CD-2 Engine Detailer without ordering online?
Most if not all motorcycle shops sell S100 products. Look for the Total Cycle Cleaner, which is P21s TAW. I use TCC for many exterior cleaning tasks besides underhood cleaning.
Eric


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (edschwab1)*

Marine shops carry P21S products as well if you live near any. Around Austin there are enough marine shops you can get choosy on where to buy and find the best price. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jeanofl (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

clean bays are the best thing , everytime i wash my cars , just take 5 min with a microfiber and do a wipe in the bay to keep that from getting to dirty


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

Stealth_TDI said:


> Hello,
> A quick bump to ask a question about corrosion. My engine bay has been showroom clean for the 11 years I've owned my car. This year was the first year I've really seen a heavy helping of road salt. As a result, I now have some corrosion in my engine bay. I'm not quite sure how to restore beauty after this unexpected event. I'm sure I can get some of the corrosion removed with a wire brush. But other areas such as my head, injection pump, and especially the alternator may require more delicate measures.
> Can any of you showcar gods, particularly those from the North who've dealt with salt and still manage to look good, share any advice you may have for getting dull and/or corroded parts looking good again?
> Taken just last December:
> ...


For the aluminum cast pieces like manifolds and alternator housings, a brass brush (NOT steel) gives enough bite to get the white crud off the metal without giving it a brushed/sanded look. As for corrosion on paint...scrape/sand/prime/repaint. No easy fix there.


----------

